
High-fidelity 3D Haptic Shape Rendering on Handheld VR Controllers - eDameXxX
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2984526
======
modeless
Demonstration video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC5v3u0vmm4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC5v3u0vmm4)

------
gene-h
One thing I have found with haptics is that like VR, it can make you very
sick. It has been shown that haptics can cause pretty nasty cases of
vertigo[0]. In this study, after using a haptics device for 10 minutes the
user started experiencing vertigo which lasted several hours, with mild
symptoms persisting for several days.

I have noticed many of the same effects using the novint falcon haptic
controller. It almost feels as if your hand is being pushed on when in fact it
is not.

[0][https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14511456](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14511456)

~~~
roninb
I think it's unfair to compare the "haptic" feedback of a person being spun in
a cyclone simulator to someone being handed a ball to touch. Are you saying
you feel like you had vertigo for several days after shooting the novint
pistol?

~~~
imtringued
On the other hand this proves that malicious software can intentionally harm
the user even when the device is no longer in use.

~~~
Hondor
Only with the user's full cooperation. Video games cause motion sickness in
some people too, but we don't worry about malware showing us moving images.
You'd just take the headset off, close your eyes or let go of the haptic
feedback handset.

------
CocoaGeek
Had the chance to try to demo a couple of months ago. It was pretty compelling
although the "controllers" were pretty bulky.

